# Under Construction



## Tweaked (Sep 2, 2002)

_I wanted to start another diary due to lack of structure in my old one.  Please disregard it and post comments in this one._

Ive decided to start to keep an online journal here. 
I am going to be posting monthly before/after pics. 
I will also be posting a monthly goal. 

I want comments and feedback on what you see, what you suggest, and anything that may spring into your mind. I need constructive feedback, and most of all encouragement. A little encouragement will take me a long way. I love to get motivated. 

So far this is what I got. 

Goal: Get body weight to 150lbs 
Aug 1st: 166lbs 
Aug 30th: 152lbs, Not Bad! 

Aug 1st-31st 
August Supplementation List 
Hydroxycut 2 pills/twice daily 
CLA 2g/day 
Vitamin B complex 

Food 
Water, Water, Water 
Very restricted calorie intake, 1200-1500 daily 
Mostly fruit, breads. Protien in form of shake or nutrition bar. 
Very Low in fat diet. 

Excercise 
MWF: Biceps, Triceps, Shoulders, Chest, Neck 
TTHS: Abs, Thighs, Calves 
Everyday: Bike Excercises/Running 


Now for the results


----------



## Tweaked (Sep 2, 2002)

New Routine for September. 

Goals: Increase Muscle Mass w/minimal weight gain 

Excercise 
6am in the morning 
Monday and Thursday:Shoulders, Neck, Chest 
Tuesdays and Fridays:Back, Triceps, Biceps, Forearms 
Wednesdays and Saturdays:Thighs, Calves, Cardio 
Monday, Wednesday and Friday: Abs, Abs, Abs 

Creatine + Protien + ALA Consumed right after workout 
with Oatmeal. 

Supplements 
CLA - 1g/three daily 
ALA - 100mg/twice daily 
Whey - 18g/three daily 
Creatine -2.5g/twice daily 
Hydroxycut - 2pill/twice daily 

Food 
Water, Water, Water 
Breakfast: Oatmeal/Eggs/Fruit 
Mid Morning: Fruit and or Second Breakfast 
Lunch: Chicken, Turkey, Tuna.... anything containing protien 
Dinner: Double Protien Shake, maybe a little snack. 

Will be posting a end of month pic, at the end of the month, Duh!


----------



## Tweaked (Sep 6, 2002)

Week 1 of September.
packing on some muscles.

http://www.aloha.net/~brank/brandon/mirror1.jpg 
http://www.aloha.net/~brank/brandon/mirror2.jpg 
http://www.aloha.net/~brank/brandon/mirror3.jpg 
http://www.aloha.net/~brank/brandon/stance1.jpg 
http://www.aloha.net/~brank/brandon/stance2.jpg


----------



## Tweaked (Sep 20, 2002)

A little update


----------



## Tweaked (Sep 22, 2003)

Well, well well.

Last time I posted was 9/20/2002
Today is 9/22/2003

I havent posted on these forums in a very long time.  I stopped my diet and my excercise after hitting my 20lb goal of losing weight.  Little over a year later I have gained it all back.  I am in the process AGAIN to lose it.  This time i hope to maintain the focus and dedication I once had.  I hope to get some pictures posted again. I look like I did when I first started this diet last go around.  I could sure use some words of encouragement again as you guys have fueled my motivation last go around, hoping it does the same thing again this time.


----------



## Tweaked (Oct 3, 2003)

10/03/03 Lost 5 pounds, down from 170 to 165.  

3 days a week (MWF) Lifting weights.


----------

